# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Welke voeding is kankerverwekkend?

## FRANCOIS580

*Van roze, rood en goed doorbakken vlees en van broodbeleg (charcuterie) weet iedereen dat het kankerverwekkend is. Hoe meer je ervan eet hoe groter je risico op kanker, en dan vooral dikke darm kanker. De hogere gezondheidsraad dringt er dan ook sterk op aan de consumptie van rund, varkens, en van schaap- en lamsvlees drastisch te beperken tot 500 gram rood vlees per week. Vlees van gevogelte zoals kip, kalkoen en konijn en ook vis en eieren hoort hier niet bij. Maar wist je dat naast rood vlees ook nog tal van andere voeding, waaronder zelfs bepaalde groenten, kankerverwekkend is. Kortom, welke voeding is (meest) kankerverwekkend?
*

Roze, rood en hard gebakken rund- , varken- , schapen- en lamsvlees is de belangrijkste oorzaak van dikke darm kanker. Eet daarom nooit meer dan 500 gram rood vlees (ook broodbeleg of charcuterie) per week
De meesten van ons zijn gulzige vleeseters en komen dan ook ver boven de toegelaten maximumgrens van 500 gram rood vlees per week. Om het eten van rood vlees te beperken wordt aangeraden een dag per week rood vlees te vervangen door plantaardige en dus gezonde(re) alternatieven. Verder wordt aangeraden om bij het bakken van rood vlees meer kruiden en specerijen te gebruiken zoals look en rozemarijn. Deze zijn rijk aan antioxidanten die je beschermen tegen ouderdomsziekten zoals kanker. Om in zon gezond mogelijke omstandigheden toch rood vlees te eten kan je het beter niet te bruin bakken, maar daarmee is uiteraard het schrijnend kankerprobleem verre van opgelost, wel integendeel. Er is nog heel wat andere voeding die kankerverwekkend is, zoals bepaalde groenten.

*Nitraat grote boosdoener*

Hoe komt het dat rood vlees en andere voedingsmiddelen meer kankerverwekkend zijn dan anderen? Grote boosdoener is nitraat, dat aan vleeswaren worden toegevoegd om verkleuring te voorkomen en de groei van allerlei ziekmakende bacteriën te vertragen en zo in ons lichaam het schadelijke nitriet vormt. Het wordt aangeduid wordt met omstreden E- nummers zoals E 249 (kaliumnitriet), E 250 (natriumnitriet), E 251 (natriumnitraat) en E 252 (kaliumnitraat).

*Nitriet in kaas: maar nitriet zit lang niet alleen in.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------


## Flogiston

Er zijn nog meer kankerverwekkende voedingsmiddelen.

Neem pijpbloem, een kruid. Pijpbloem bevat stoffen die extreem giftig zijn voor de nieren. Daarnaast zijn ze sterk kankerverwekkend; vooral nierkanker is een bekend gevolg van het consumeren van pijpbloem.

Helaas komt het nog steeds regelmatig voor dat pijpbloem wordt verwerkt in kruidenmengsels die als "TCM" worden verkocht.

Behalve pijpbloem zijn er nog meer natuurlijke stoffen (al dan niet plantaardig) die kankerverwekkend zijn.

----------


## mirthe340

krijg ik van kapsalon ook rare ziektes? Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## DokterFlip

Vergeet ook de verpakking niet!

De verpakking waarin je je voedsel eventueel koopt, is veilig. Helaas blijkt dat sommige mensen hun voedsel thuis verpakken in materialen die daar niet geschikt voor zijn.

Voor korte duur (even een uurtje bewaren) kan dat meestal niet zoveel kwaad.

Voor langere duur kan het gevaarlijk zijn. Zo kunnen plastics weekmakers bevatten, die geleidelijk vanuit het plastic in je voedsel doordringen. "Food grade" plastic verpakkingen kunnen geen kwaad, die bevatten zulke stoffen niet. Maar "gewoon een plastic bakkie" kun je niet zomaar gebruiken voor je voedsel.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Beste dokter Flip,

Ik had het inderdaad over kankerverwekkende voeding, maar alvast bedankt voor Uw zinvolle aanvulling!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Francois

----------


## mirthe340

interresant!!!

----------

